# Best treatment for overreach



## Christmas Crumpet (17 December 2012)

Horse overreached on Sat wearing silly heartbar shoes out hunting and has sliced into the bulb of her heel on the inside of her near fore. Its about an inch across and half an inch deep (but down the bulb of the heel as opposed to straight in if that makes sense) so not too major. She's not too sore at all on it which is good.

Need to a) try and get it to start closing up and b) keep it clean out exercising. 

Any thoughts?

Have been cleaning it out and washing with hydrogen peroxide then filling with intrasite gel and wrapping. Have had to leave it open for farrier to come and put shoes back on today but covered slice with vaseline to try and keep it clean. 

I should have worn overreach boots but just didn't think. Will wear them next time out!!


----------



## scheherazade (17 December 2012)

carolineb said:



			Have been cleaning it out and washing with *hydrogen peroxide* then filling with intrasite gel and wrapping. Have had to leave it open for farrier to come and put shoes back on today but covered slice with vaseline to try and keep it clean. 

I should have worn overreach boots but just didn't think. Will wear them next time out!!
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought this would be incredibly painful??? Maybe try a hibiscrub solution for a slightly milder straingent??


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (18 December 2012)

Diluted hydrogen peroxide doesn't hurt at all. Believe me, I've tried it on an open cut. 

Overreach now seems the least of our problems so its cleaned out, taped up and she's out in the field.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 December 2012)

Since we went barefoot, we've never had an over reach injury,


----------



## Goldenstar (18 December 2012)

Pale Rider said:



			Since we went barefoot, we've never had an over reach injury,

Click to expand...

I was feeling very smug on this front having taken my TB BF and gone from never being out the stable without overreach bootsto not knowing where they are.
But TB had twenty minutes TB madness on Saturday while turned out and came in with a minor overreach so it's not impossible.
Field was very wet though .


----------



## Pale Rider (18 December 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			I was feeling very smug on this front having taken my TB BF and gone from never being out the stable without overreach bootsto not knowing where they are.
But TB had twenty minutes TB madness on Saturday while turned out and came in with a minor overreach so it's not impossible.
Field was very wet though .
		
Click to expand...

There's always one, lol


----------



## putasocinit (18 December 2012)

Cold hose clean after exercise,i assume flap of skin has been cut off otherwise could get infection underneath, if still there too late, so wash open, towel dry and tetcin spray, get hind feet trimmed shorter.


----------



## Izzwizz (18 December 2012)

Salt water bathe and protect against mud with a barrier wound protection cream when in field.  Clean up when comes in (presumably stabled at night) again with salt water and I would leave alone with nothing overnight so it starts to dry up.  Have you spoken to  your Vet to see if anti-biotics are needed?  They tend to help wounds heal quicker and will protect against infection.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (19 December 2012)

Flap off skin not cut off but is really nice and clean underneath. Have been washing with salt water and applying wonder gel over the top and inside the flap. However, what barrier cream works in the field? Absolutely none as far as I can see!! Any thoughts on what would effectively seal it for a day out in the sloshy mud? Sudocrem/vaseline are worse than useless!!


----------



## Izzwizz (19 December 2012)

carolineb said:



			Flap off skin not cut off but is really nice and clean underneath. Have been washing with salt water and applying wonder gel over the top and inside the flap. However, what barrier cream works in the field? Absolutely none as far as I can see!! Any thoughts on what would effectively seal it for a day out in the sloshy mud? Sudocrem/vaseline are worse than useless!!
		
Click to expand...

You could try baby oil other than that keep your horse out of the mud until its healed.  Do you have turnout paddocks like we have at our yard which have bark chippings as a surface and no mud?  Final thought is to keep stabled until healed and just ride out for exercise..


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (19 December 2012)

Farrier has suggested stockholm tar to cover it in the field and then clean off and purple spray it to harden it up when she comes in. Suppose I could try that!!


----------



## putasocinit (19 December 2012)

Stockholm tar is for feet, not wounds, just clean it well when bring in and tetcin spray, this will dry it out and heal it.


----------

